# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  برنامج تحدث صوت وصوره ع الفيس بوك رائع جدا

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد*  *Chat For Facebook PRO v1.0* *لمسنا جميعا خلال الاسابيع القليلة السابقة مدى قوة  مواقع الشبكات    الاجتماعية وقدراتها على التواصل بين الشعوب والمجتمعات  لذلك اتيت لكم    اليوم ببرنامج صغير يتيح لنا التواصل عبر اقوى مواقع الشبكات  الاجتماعية    واشهرها موقع الفيسبوك  يتيح لنا التواصل بالصوت والصورة لتاكيد المصداقية ولكى نتاكد مع من نتحدث وباسهل الطرق (المسموعة كأننا نتحدث عبر التليفون)* *صورة البرنامج 
:-* ** *
الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه*  Chat with your Facebook  Pro. The only application for Facebook users and Mobile Phones that will  allow you to connect no matter which Carrier you are using . Chat for  Facebook PRO also shows you all your Friends profile Pictures , Sound  Notification and Vibrate . It is even Faster then when you chat on your  
PC
 .   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

